# The Skilsaw No. 77 Worm-Drive Saw - 75 Years Old This Year



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone here have any pictures of the Skilsaw 77 worm-drive saw through its history from 1937? This legendary model came out 13 years after the first Skilsaw (which, of course, is the world's first electric handsaw) that was invented by its founder, Edmond Michel.

I wonder if Skil had ever made a 25th anniversary version of this saw in 1962, and a 50th anniversary edition in 1987?

This year marks the 75th anniversary of the Skilsaw 77, for all those of you that do not know. And in only two years from now, the saw itself will be 77 years old.

~Ben


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a 50th anniversary edition that I bought new when we were building our house in '87 . I was using it today to cut an old header. I think the difference was the color , the anniversary edition was gold not silver.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

@whitedog
Thank you for letting me see your 50th Anniversary edition of the 77. Yeah, everything that is usually chrome or silver is gold-plated on this 50th Anniversary edition.

Besides the 77, there were two other Skilsaw worm-drive saws of note: model 367 (later 5825) with a 6-1/2" dia. blade, and the 825 (later 5865) with the 8-1/4" dia. blade.

Of course, the original Skilsaw that was made under the auspices of founder Edmond Michel was the model E, which was finally dropped in 1939, two years after the 77 was in production.

~Ben


----------



## joebudd (Mar 21, 2012)

I have recently come across my Fathers Skill-saw that he used in 1950 or so. He
passed away in 1952. Here are pictures. I was going to take it into Circle Saw in Houston to have the brushes replaced and the saw cleaned up. Without seeing the saw they questioned whether or not the two prong cord was original. They wanted to replace it. I am not sure if it is an original cord.

Any comments in general about the saw? It works now but I really want to get it cleaned and ready just to use the saw my Dad did.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been useing the model 77 since the mid 70's no significate changes in design that i'm aware of other than the Mag 77 upgrade. It's always been a rock solid workhorse I've had quite a few of them, and as a carpenter used inumberal model 77's I'll always have one in my shop.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

The Skil 77 was my very first power tool I purchased when I was 17 years old. I don't use it as much anymore with fewer carpentry projects and more woodworking projects, but it still fires up every time and cuts anything it's asked to. One of my former neighbors was trying to cut concrete pavers with his Craftsmen circular saw and eventually burned it up in about 8 hours. He was ready to give up on this project when I offered to loan him the '77. He didn't know there was a difference in circular saws and was very skeptical it would work until he made his first cut. He finished his project in about an hour after he tried the '77. Still one of my best built tools.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooray for the 77! I've been using them since the late 1970s. I purchased an old one that belonged to a friend's grandfather sometime in the 1980s. I loved it. It had a two piece upper guard that routed the motor exhaust down just in front of the blade. I always wondered why the stopped making them like that. It also had a sight glass on the side of the gearbox to check the oil, so cool. I don't know how old it was but it had all slotted screws, no phillips head. It did have the levers that are common these days for bevel and depth adjustment.The sad thing about it was, it was stolen when I had it in storage.

They also made a 10" version. A friend I need to visit has one he keeps saying I can have. It's the same has the 7 1/4" that was stolen except no levers for bevel and depth adjustment. It a round knurled knobs instead. I'm going to take him a hand plane when I get around to the central Texas area again. That one comes with a metal case

I also currently have the model 5860 8 1/4". I only use it to cut jack rafters when doing bastard hips or valleys. It'll make 60° cuts.


----------



## Dondi (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the 50th anniversary edition with the original box,blade and papers in mint condition it has never been used. Does anyone know what it might be worth? [email protected]


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine was purchased at a flea market in the mid 70's. It was barely used and was in the original box. I still have it and use it nearly every day. Mostly for breaking down sheet goods. I have used it for framing a few times, but it's really too heavy if I were using it for that purpose 5 days a week. Might firm up the biceps, though.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of my old 77, she still runs good, although I seldom use it anymore, only when I need a nostaglia fix.


















Shame the don't make them in the U.S. anymore.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

That's the one I grew up using on the farm back in the 50s and 60s. My dad had it as far back as I can remember. Nothing like it in electric handsaws. It was stolen back in 1998 when the barn was broken into, but it was one hell of a saw.


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

@whitedog
You somehow deleted your pictures. I wonder if you could reinstate them?

Also, I'm curious as to whether or not the model designator "E" of the first such Skilsaw refers to Edmond Michel's first initial?

~Ben


----------



## rmaccrea (May 27, 2014)

I noticed a lot of knowledge here about old Skilsaws. 
Questions:
1. Is this a model 77 type 1? What is the official full model number for ordering parts?
2. What are the possible years of manuf?
3. Can I find a replacement switch?
Inherited from my grandfather, and the best handsaw I have ever used. The original chord shorted out today (from cuts). Required unsoldering the wires from the switch, which loosened the rivets holding the switch terminals. Now the terminals can touch and short. Looking for a replacement switch.
Photo 1: Saw with switch removed
Photo 2: Switch


----------



## BreeStephany (Jun 1, 2012)

rmaccrea,

What parts are you looking for in particular? The bearings and seals are pretty common and can be found or ordered through local bearing shops. You can also get them through Eurton Electric (http://eurtonelectric.com/). You can order brushes and brush caps through Eurton as well.

The armature, field, switch, worm gear, brass drive gear and all of the housing parts are no longer in production, so finding parts is very difficult.

Your best bet on locating a new switch is through ebay or craigslist. They are generally between $20 & $40.

Skil's 7-1/4" saw began with the model E / model J in the late 1930's to 1940. In 1937, Skil developed the 77. The blue label Skil 77 was produced from 1937 ~ 1948, Skil then began to transition into the traditional black & orange color scheme, but kept the traditional oval label with block lettering into the mid 50's.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a few hundred switches from various manufacturers including Skil, I'll check my stash, but I'm pretty sure I don't have one that old, though I may have a newer re-production that will fit correctly. Here's my pictures:


----------



## rmaccrea (May 27, 2014)

BreeStephany, 
Everything is fine except the switch. I'm going to try to stabilize the switch terminals with some epoxy.


----------



## rmaccrea (May 27, 2014)

bigblockyeti, PutnamEco, 
Looks like yours has the same switch trigger and handle. Yours has a guard handle. Mine does not, which might make mine a tad older. There are two identical saws posted on this thread. PutnamEco estimates the the manuf as 1942. Since they began the 77 in 1937, perhaps mine is 1937-1941? I am missing the oval nameplate that was on the motor. I have the original box, but not as clean as PutnamEco's. 
I hope I can get the switch working. I love using this beast.


----------



## davidlpera (Aug 29, 2014)

Just want to know if anyone is interested in buying a blue lable skilsaw in pretty good shape? [email protected]


----------



## Ligio (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey Guys, don't forget that there was a mode 87 which used 8.1/4 bade, so an other words there was a model 67 - 77 and 87,and still are for the ones that still around, model 67, 6.1/4 Blade, Model 77, 7.1/4 Blade model 87 8.1/4 Blade, and later skil discontinued the model 87 and replaced it with probably the 5860 not sure of that or when.


----------



## Ligio (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey Guys, don't forget that there was a mode 87 which used 8.1/4 bade, so an other words there was a model 67 - 77 and 87,and still are for the ones that still around, model 67, 6.1/4 Blade, Model 77, 7.1/4 Blade model 87 8.1/4 Blade, and later skil discontinued the model 87 and replaced it with probably the 5860 not sure of that or when.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

They made both the 87 & the 825 both of which were similar and took an 8.25" blade but I'm still researching which dates each was manufactured.


----------

